# Scott Pilgrim vs. The World - Blu-ray Review



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=4899&w=o[/img]*Title: Scott Pilgrim vs. The World 
Starring: Michael Cera, Mary Elizabeth Winstead, Kieran Culkin, Chris Evans
Directed by: Edgar Wright
Written by: Michael Bacall, Edgar Wright
Studio: Universal
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 113 Minutes
Release Date: 11/9/2010* 

*Synopsis:* :4.5stars: 
*Video:* :4stars: 
*Audio:* :5stars: 
*Extras:* :5stars: 
*Overall:* :4.5stars: 



*Synopsis:* :4.5stars:
Even as the classic Universal Pictures opening played, I felt I was in for something original. Scott Pilgrim (Cera) is your average 22 year old Canadian bass player that lives with a friend in a one room basement apartment across the street from his parents. Scott has recently started seeing a new girl named Knives after mourning the breakup with his ex-girlfriend over the past year. Afraid to put his heart out for all or the world to see, Scott keeps Knives at a distance.[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=4902&w=o[/img]

Not long after the Scott and Knives begin hanging out and playing video games at the local arcade, Scott meets Ramona (Winstead), a courier for Amazon. Now hopelessly unable to forget his first run in with Ramona at a friends party, Scott begins to look for ways to run into the pink haired 'Juliet' again. It isn't long before Scott makes his plan and orders something from Amazon.ca which of course leads to the package being delivered by Ramona. After some minor coaxing, Ramona agrees to see Scott again only this time it would be an actual date.

After spending a night talking and getting to know each other, Ramona agrees to go see Scott's band perform at the battle of the bands at a local concert venue. This is where Scott meets Matthew Patel, one of ‘The League of Seven Exes.’ See, now that Scott is dating Ramona, he must defeat her seven exes’ in order to keep from losing the girl and his life. As each new foe is stronger and more powerful than the last, Scott will eventually learn that it isn’t always power that makes us stronger. 

I had seen the commercials on TV before movie’s short run at the box office and was a bit intrigued but not overly excited about seeing it. As I started to read box office reviews, my interest grew a little more but never enough to get to the theater. Sadly, I missed an opportunity for a great movie theater experience because this is one great movie.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=4900&w=o[/img]Scott Pilgrim vs. The World was written (screenplay) and directed by Edgar Wright of Shaun of the Dead and Hot Fuzz fame. I am a huge Edgar Wright fan and Hot Fuzz is one of my all time favorite movies. What Wright has done here is create an entertaining, original and funny ‘boy meets girl’ tale and wraps it in an over the top, action packed salute to 90’s era video games and it works on every level. 

Cera was perfectly cast as the neurotic hero that must fight for what he believes is his love of a lifetime. Winstead was also very good in the role of the tough and hardened Ramona. All of the villains, including Chris Evans and Brandon Routh did fantastic jobs of playing the over the top baddies that are on missions to destroy Scott. As a whole unit, I found the entire cast to be a very entertaining crew and each character to be very memorable. 

*Rating:* 
Rated PG-13 for stylized violence, sexual content, language and drug references.

*Video:* :4stars:
Scott Pilgrim is presented in 1080P AVC MPEG-4 with a 1:85.1 aspect ratio and the results are outstanding. The look and feel of the movie is typical Edgar Wright until the fight scenes. Normal scenes look natural and not too vivid and have an excellent balance to where the colors still pop, but don’t overpower the scene. There is a wide spectrum of colors to look at and more detail than you can shake a stick at. 

Flesh tones are spot on and extremely dynamic as outdoor scenes in the snow reflect rosy cheeks and the presence of cold while indoor scenes show warmer skin tones that you would expect to be there. Ramona’s changing hair colors and crimson lipstick pop off the screen adding a layer of detail to this transfer that makes it quite a site to see. Black levels are incredibly deep, especially in the darker scenes such as the “Bass Battle” that takes place in one of the concert halls. Shadow delineation is incredibly well defined and the countless shades of grays and blacks never fall on one another leaving the integrity of each shade completely intact. This is one of the best live action video transfers I have seen in some time. 

Update: I have watched the movie three times now as well as a couple of scenes repeatedly and have determined that there is actually some black crush in some of the scenes. I didn't really see it before but it is definitely there. Still a great transfer but I did change my rating as a result.


























*Audio:* :5stars: 
Bass Heads Unite! Anyone familiar with the Hot Fuzz Bluray knows that Edgar Wright likes bass. Well Scott Pilgrim makes Hot Fuzz feel more like Driving Miss Daisy than 'Hot Fuzz'. Off the chain does not begin to describe the level at which this audio presentation performs. This is a very deep and penetrating bass that roars through the speakers and sub and will shake the foundation of your room. I am really at a loss for a description because I have really not heard anything like it that I can point to. Check out scene 15, that’s all I will say about the bass.

The rest of the 5.1 DTS-HD-Master Audio is equally superb. Dialogue is articulate and textured. The surrounds get a hefty workout during the fight scenes and the music that blasts through the course of the movie is driven and purposeful. Every nuanced sound comes across as thoughtful and perfectly placed to drive the story forward and in the end we have one of the best audio presentations, if not the best, of the year. 

*Extras:* :5stars:

This thing is packed!
Making of Scott Pilgrim vs. the World
You Too Can Be 
Music Featurette and Music Videos
Alternative Footage
Gag Reel
Visual Effects
Adult Swim: Scott Pilgrim vs. the Animation
DVD + Digital Copy

*Overall:* :4.5stars:
If I used one word to describe Scott Pilgrim vs. The World it would have to be ‘random’, but not for the sake of being random. It won’t appeal to everybody so if you find that you are the type of person that doesn’t care for over the top action, and I mean way over the top action, you may want to pass. My family and I found it to be wildly entertaining and one that definitely warrants repeat viewings. That being said, this isn’t a “family movie” either. My kids are teenagers and this is definitely a PG-13 movie so please respect the rating. The characters are quirky, memorable and a lot of fun to watch and each serves their role well. Overall, I have not been this impressed and caught off-guard by a movie in a long, long time and I highly recommend a minimum of a rental on Scott Pilgrim vs. the World. Until next time campers, have a good day and in case I don't see ya later, a good afternoon, a good evening, and a good night! :wave:


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim vs. The World*

Great Review Dale! Definitely think I'm going to give this a look. Although I'm not much of a Michael Cera fan (I think Jesse Eisenberg plays a much better innocent awkward kid. lol), but the movie looks pretty awesome for sure. :T


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim vs. The World*

Thank you Steffen, it's funny because I'm more on the Cera side then the Eisenberg for quirky kid. It really is an extremely entertaining movie and I've watched it three times so far!


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim vs. The World*

Excellent review! I will have to pick this up as I am a huge fan of Edgar's previous work. Thanks!


----------



## Trizzly (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim vs. The World*

I wanted to see this in the theater, the wifey didn't. Needless to say I lost that battle.

I am really looking forward to checking this out on blu-ray.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim vs. The World*

Thanks for the review. I too am looking forward to seeing this on Blu-Ray... it looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim vs. The World*

Never heard of this movie- but I'm intrigued and will check it out. Hope it's better than the disappointing "Harry Brown" , my wife missed about 80min out of the 103min sleeping last night, and it was the worst movie I can remember starring Michael Cain.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim vs. The World*

Sorry to hear y'all didn't like Harry Brown, my wife and I really enjoyed. I've actually watched it a couple of times.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim vs. The World*

She didn't dislike it- the beginning was a bit slow for her. I just found it very predictable, and acting was pretty good, with the possible exception of the two cops. This movie sounds like something different, which is appealing, as we (I) tend to be quite selective of new movies, instead often preferring to revisit older movies I really enjoyed, vaguely remember, or never saw.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I finally saw this movie and loved it! Great throw back to 8bit video gaming and comics for me.


----------

